# Ipad apps for keeping track of everything



## Westview (Jul 23, 2011)

I thought I would share one of my new finds. I`m attempting to go paperless with my ipad because it forces you to be organized and keeps everything at your fingertips so you can be completely mobile. Check out this website. www.mpengo.com
I`m buying mpengo projects and mpengo timepaths. Mpengo projects is expensive ($79) I`ve listed below all of the software I use currently. 

Wave accounting in the cloud, (free) ipad, cell, comp etc..
-will extract info from your online bank account and credit card in real time. It automatically separates all of your purchases into different groups. Basically does your books for you.
-stores scanned images of your receipts in the clouds
-payroll is the cheapest I`ve seen yet. Bank deposits.
-tons of graphs to show you exactly what your numbers are

-i can access it from anywhere with an internet connection. I have a data plan on my ipad. Everything is saved in the cloud.

Bratt`s Paint Estimator $10 (one time fee) ipad
-detailed estimates, very accurate 
-uses production rates
-lots of different forms. Will produce a materials list, client estimate, field crew (lays the project out for the crew to follow), summary, detail, etc,...
-can except signatures
-after the estimate is complete, press the email button to send a copy to the client on the spot. Your estimate is finished and sent to the client before you leave the house. 

mpengo project $79(one time fee) ipad
-keeps track of all the details in a project
-go to www.mpengo.com watch the video

mpengo time paths $14 (one time fee) ipad
-gives you visuals of all current projects. Project management tool
go to www.mpengo.com and read up on it.


----------



## Danahy (Dec 11, 2008)

Awesome. Soooo don't look for it in iTunes cause it ain't there. Duh


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Danahy said:


> Awesome. Soooo don't look for it in iTunes cause it ain't there. Duh


I followed the link on my iPad and it worked just fine.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

The problem with going paperless is google and other sites are tracking software. Yes it is convenient but they are monitoring every click and move.


----------



## Westview (Jul 23, 2011)

I think I may get the mpengo referral app as well. Looks slick.


----------



## Westview (Jul 23, 2011)

Danahy said:


> Awesome. Soooo don't look for it in iTunes cause it ain't there. Duh


That`s strange. Mpengo isn`t compatible with iphones, just ipads. Could that be the reason...


----------



## Danahy (Dec 11, 2008)

Westview said:


> That`s strange. Mpengo isn`t compatible with iphones, just ipads. Could that be the reason...


Nope. Just me looking in iTunes when I should be looking in the App Store.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I have not seen the mpengo stuff before. It looks interesting.


----------



## WifeofaPainter (Nov 10, 2013)

Do you use Mpengo in replace of QuickBooks or in addition? Does it do all of your accounting??


----------



## Westview (Jul 23, 2011)

I scrapped mpengo. It's hard to use. I use quickbooks now.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Going a different direction of iToy apps for business, The WW and I have just both loaded Scanner Pro. Your iToy camera becomes a scanner. Take a picture of a doc and it converts it to a pdf, and off you send it.

Obviously her mini iPad does better than my iTouch, but it is still decent.


----------



## tjdrake (Mar 31, 2011)

*Brat Paint*



Westview said:


> I scrapped mpengo. It's hard to use. I use quickbooks now.


Are you still using Brat Paint? Also, have you found it to a good solution for your estimating? Thanks,


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

I'm still using Brat Paint. I like it. The developer has great response time for questions and issues. It still can be buggy at times. I haven't got it setup well for exteriors yet but I like it for interiors


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

Damon T said:


> I'm still using Brat Paint. I like it. The developer has great response time for questions and issues. It still can be buggy at times. I haven't got it setup well for exteriors yet but I like it for interiors


Best $10 I ever spent but liked allot more before the upgrade I hate upgrades screws everything up. :yes: I use it for exterior now and then gotta watch material rates and costs it tends to add way more than needed. You have custom fix the production rates. Problem is they don't always stick. Whatever ya do don't bid with the pre installed rates.  

It does lay out a very nice proposal for interior rooms but again can't delete room by room pricing . I don't always like to send itemized quotes. All in all it's a winner and for the money a no brainier...


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

Workaholic said:


> The problem with going paperless is google and other sites are tracking software. Yes it is convenient but they are monitoring every click and move.


In last two weeks my wife's bank acct debit account was hacked my CC card was hacked and my email was hacked. I'll stick with paper but do live my iPad.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

thinkpainting/nick said:


> In last two weeks my wife's bank acct debit account was hacked my CC card was hacked and my email was hacked. I'll stick with paper but do live my iPad.


Wow, that's a really nasty trifecta! I've never had any banking stuff hacked and it does strike fear in me every time I hear about something like that happening. How terrible was all of that to deal with?


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

With windows tablets featuring wacom digitizers available cheaper than Ipads I don't understand why anyone would want to use iPads for business needs.


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Wow, that's a really nasty trifecta! I've never had any banking stuff hacked and it does strike fear in me every time I hear about something like that happening. How terrible was all of that to deal with?


In a word.....sucked!


----------

